# Runts



## nature (Jun 8, 2016)

I have two sparrow rasboras that don't seem to notice when it's feeding time, and don't school or swim around in the tank to the same degree as the others do. They don't look sick, but they are definitely on the smaller side. Even when I try to spot feed them with a baster they don't seem to catch on. I do however see them nibbling on the ironwood in the tank (which has only been there a week, so I can't imagine that there's much growing on it for them to eat).

The tank is a 29 gallon with 12 sparrow rasboras and 14 ember tetras. The tetras definitely have the upper hand at feeding time, but I spread the food around and most of the rasboras, except those two, seem to get their share. Those two don't ever seem to swim up into the top four inches of the tank, while all the others do.

Any thoughts? Should I be concerned? I've had most of the tetras for three months, the rasboras for about five weeks.


----------

